#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  > مشکل: ویروسی شدن سیستم و اجرا برنامه با یک برنامه

## ادریس خان

سلام.وقت بخیر.سال نو همگی مبارک انشالله با توکل بر خدا و تلاش و پشتکار سال پر از موفقیت برا خودتون رقم بزنید.ویندوز سون.نود32 نسخه 8 آپدیت نشده.چند روزی هست ک سیستم میاد بالا آنتی ویروس اجرا نمیشه هیچ برنامه ای درست اجرا نمیشه و مثلا winrar بخوای اجرا بشه مدیا پلیر اجرا میشه حتی آنتی ویروس.اگ گاهی اوقات روشن میشه آنتی ویروس اجرا میشه  این مشکل وجود نداره.چیکار کنم؟میخوام آپدیت کنم اجرا نمیشه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
سلام با توجه به توضیحاتی که دادید نمی توان تشخیص داد که سیستم ویروس دارد یا مشکل دیگری. چون من ویروسی ندیدم که برنامه ها را جا به جا اجرا کند یا اینکه آنتی ویروس یکبار درست کار کند و یکبار اجرا نشود. به نظر می رسد ویندوز شما خراب شده باشد.
با این حال شما مقدار استفاده شده از رم و cpu سیستم خود را بررسی نمایید و ببینید آیا بیش از حد نرمال استفاده شده و چه پروسه هایی ان را مشغول کرده اند.

با تشکر

----------

*cybernova*,*hanirayan*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## AMD

> سلام.وقت بخیر.سال نو همگی مبارک انشالله با توکل بر خدا و تلاش و پشتکار سال پر از موفقیت برا خودتون رقم بزنید.ویندوز سون.نود32 نسخه 8 آپدیت نشده.چند روزی هست ک سیستم میاد بالا آنتی ویروس اجرا نمیشه هیچ برنامه ای درست اجرا نمیشه و مثلا winrar بخوای اجرا بشه مدیا پلیر اجرا میشه حتی آنتی ویروس.اگ گاهی اوقات روشن میشه آنتی ویروس اجرا میشه  این مشکل وجود نداره.چیکار کنم؟میخوام آپدیت کنم اجرا نمیشه


سلام در این مواقع  بهترین راه از بین بردن ویروس از طریق بوت هست 
یکی از بهترین نرم افزارهای این کار 
https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/det...d_liveusb.html

----------

*ali m.g*,*cybernova*,*hanirayan*,*nekooee*

----------


## ali m.g

دوست عزیز یه تستی هم بی زحمت بکن جوابشو بزار
اینکه مالتی مدیا (صوتی و تصویری) با چند فرمت .و
فایلهای pdf.word وامثال اینا و...
چند برنامه اول با دابل کلیک اجرا کن ببین تک تک اینها با نرم افزار اجرایی صحیح و مربوط  باز و اجرا میشن ؟
اگر نشدن روی اونا راست کلیک کن از طریق open wite ببین چه برنامه ای تو وحله اول بصورت خودکار برا اجرا انتخاب شده ؟ که اصولا خوانایی دارند؟
احتمالی هم که وجود داره یک یا چند برنامه که آخرین بار نصب کردی برای اجرا جای برنامه های مرتبط رو گرفته
خلاصه با تشکر از آقای  nekooee  و amd  کاه راه حرفه ای تری راهنمایی کردن . این نکات رچ هم چک کنید لطفا جوابشو بدید تا بشه نظر نزدیکترو بهتری داد . اشارتون کافی و گویا نیست

----------

*cybernova*,*hoss_bakh*,*nekooee*

----------


## hoss_bakh

> سلام.وقت بخیر.سال نو همگی مبارک انشالله با توکل بر خدا و تلاش و پشتکار سال پر از موفقیت برا خودتون رقم بزنید.ویندوز سون.نود32 نسخه 8 آپدیت نشده.چند روزی هست ک سیستم میاد بالا آنتی ویروس اجرا نمیشه هیچ برنامه ای درست اجرا نمیشه و مثلا winrar بخوای اجرا بشه مدیا پلیر اجرا میشه حتی آنتی ویروس.اگ گاهی اوقات روشن میشه آنتی ویروس اجرا میشه  این مشکل وجود نداره.چیکار کنم؟میخوام آپدیت کنم اجرا نمیشه


سلام
ببینید اگه آیکون همه برنامه های ویندوز یه شکل شده باشن و هرکدومو اجرا کردنی مدیا پلیر ویندوز بالا میاد سیستمتون ویروسی نشده
فقط کانفیگ فایلهای اجرایی سیستم که با پسوند exe هستن توی رجیستری بهم خورده و با یک فایل رجیستری درست میشن
این مشکل موقع open with کردن فایلها بوجود میاد و حتی آیکون برنامه ها به یه شکل درمیاد
اگر مشکلتون اینه با اجرای دو فایل رجیستری قرار داده شده و ریستارت کردن سیستم درست میشه



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*abbasbehest*,*ali m.g*,*calami*,*reza6945*,*ادریس خان*

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.از فایل های آقای hoss استفاده کردم ولی جواب کامل نگرفتم.فقط آیکن بعضی از برنامه ها درست شد.ولی اجرا ب روال سابق با مدیا پلیر.در جواب ali عزیز کارایی ک شما فرمودین انجام دادم ولی فقط با مدیا پلیر اجرا میشه.

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## hoss_bakh

> سلام.از فایل های آقای hoss استفاده کردم ولی جواب کامل نگرفتم.فقط آیکن بعضی از برنامه ها درست شد.ولی اجرا ب روال سابق با مدیا پلیر.در جواب ali عزیز کارایی ک شما فرمودین انجام دادم ولی فقط با مدیا پلیر اجرا میشه.


دوست عزیز آیا شما هر دو تا فایل رجیستری قرار داده شده رو اجرا کردین؟

چون با یکیش نمیشه

هردو فایل رو اجرا کرده و به ترتیب گزینه Yes و Ok رو انتخاب کنید و سپس سیستم رو رستارت کنید

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.هر دوفایل در رجیستری import کردم و پیغام با موفقیت نشون داد

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.دوباره import کردم و یکی از نرم افزار ها ک خراب شده بود پاک کردم درست شد.با تشکر از همه ی دوستان

----------

